# Anyone know why chemical pregnany occurs?



## Happy-now! (Nov 18, 2004)

If anyone out there has any idea why a chemical pregnancy occurs and what are the tell tale signs between a viable pregnancy and a chemical pregnancy that would be very useful.
Many thanks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

A chemical pregnancy occurs where the embryo implants and starts to grow but then for whatever reason it then stops, maybe due to chromosomal abnormality.
There are no symptoms to distinguish it from a viable pregnancy.

Ruth


----------



## jodiebogie (May 13, 2005)

Hi honey
Could be bad sperm or egg, after having two myself I see it as a blessing now....It will happen soon - don't give up hope


----------

